# "MOST" Oversize BB for 05 Pinarellos



## 6was9 (Jan 28, 2004)

*"MOST" Oversize BB system for 05 Pinarellos*

"*M*ovimento *O*versized fir*ST*" Oversize BB/ shell(56mm) on 05 Pinarello and Opera frames. Either ISIS or Campy square Spindles but the unique "two-piece aluminum insert allows use of Shimano BB"....


----------

